# How much space is needed for home theater?



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

I am planning to renovate basement, and am thinking about possible home theater.

Typically, how much space is needed? I have a small house, not sure if partial basement is big enough for home theater.

Thanks.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You can get away with a pretty small space. I turned my family room into a sort of home theater years ago and it is about 14' x 21' (old pic attached). I use a front projector, so the dimensions are a bit more critical as far as the distance from the projector to the screen. The couch is about 10' away from the screen, which is 8 foot diagonal. The front main speakers are about 10' apart and the center channel speaker is right in the middle of the screen. Surrounds are on the back wall. This setup works out well for our needs. My dad also has a 5.1 system with a 50" plasma TV, and his room used to be a small bedroom with dimensions of about 10'x12'.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Conceivably an home theater can be almost any size. I have seen some as small as 15x15 and one that was created full scale to look like the bridge Star Trek Enterprise (NCC-1701-D).

You first have to determine how much room you have to work with and its orientation. This will in turn determine what components you can install.

If you can provide room dimensions it would help in advising you on how it can be done.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We've been doing some tile backsplash work at a house that has one. Theirs is only about 8' wide by probably 16' long if that much. It will seat 6 (2 wide and 3 deep) in elevated theater seats, so it's pretty unique.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Personal preference. You can have small theater with a 60" TV and one row of seating. A 100" TV with 30 seats. etc, etc.


----------

